# .22 hollow point?



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

i never knew they made them till i went to shoot with my friend today

what type's of .22 ammo do they have?
and what is the use of a .22 hollow point?


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i assume you are talking about 22lr ammo. there are probaly 30 differnt brands/kinds of 22lr ammo


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

Never guessed there would be that many...
well
i bought some ammo the guy told me a little bit about the difrent brands they carry 
he suggested federal ... he said it isent very dirty and is the best priced for its ability
i noticed the rounds where hollowpoint... i know somewhat what hollowpoint does ...

but what use does it have in a .22 round? 
does it really increase the lethality? sorry for the bad spelling


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Lee84 said:


> Never guessed there would be that many...
> well
> i bought some ammo the guy told me a little bit about the difrent brands they carry
> he suggested federal ... he said it isent very dirty and is the best priced for its ability
> ...


Is the Pope Catholic? Yes, it will increase the lethality. Not all hollow points are created equal either. Compare your standard Remington High velocity HP to either a Yellow Jacket, or Viper. There is a pretty distinct difference in both appearance and performance.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

i want to learnnnnn
is there anyware i can find information on this?
or would anyone care to explain some basics?
like what type of .22 rounds ill be able to fire from my marlin 60
who makes a good brand?
what volocitys do they come in?
grain?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Buy a centerfire .22 and have some fun. The only kind of ammo I shoot in my 22 LR are yellow jackets and stingers.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This should give you a good overview.
http://www.chuckhawks.com/history_rimfire_ammo.htm
For more, Google ".22 lr ammunition". Lots for you to read!
Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I like Winchester Power Points, and they are finally available again.


----------



## Lee84 (Apr 4, 2007)

great link
got any with difrent types of modern brands and info on them?


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i use cci stinger


----------

